# Un laboratorio teatrale



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Cari amici, ho presentato un progetto nella mia scuola per la realizzazione di uno spettacolo teatrale rivolto alle classi prime (scuola media inferiore).
Pensavo di scegliere vari testi per poi farli leggere e "manipolare" dai ragazzi, al fine di preparare un canovaccio scenico.
Mi consigliereste dei testi adatti a ragazzi di 11 anni che possano poi essere drammatizzati? Io pensavo a fiabe, favole, miti, ma che altro?
Grazie a tutti per le idee e le proposte!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Il Piccolo Principe   -   Antoine De Saint-Exupéry
penso si adatti ad una rappresentazione teatrale scolastica e piace a grandi e piccoli.


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Il Piccolo Principe - Antoine De Saint-Exupéry
> penso si adatti ad una rappresentazione teatrale scolastica e piace a grandi e piccoli.


Molto molto interessante...
Grazie Mailea!


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Molto molto interessante...
> Grazie Mailea!


ma di nulla, vediamo un po' le altre idee
facci sapere...

dovremmo farne una qui sul forum


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma di nulla, vediamo un po' le altre idee
> facci sapere...
> 
> * dovremmo farne una qui sul forum*



... mo ven Natale ... il massimo a cui possiamo sperare e' un bel Presepe


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mo ven Natale ... il massimo a cui possiamo sperare e' un bel Presepe


hai detto niente.. il fascino del presepe!
il difficile sarà assegnare le parti senza litigare....


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> hai detto niente.. il fascino del presepe!
> il difficile sarà assegnare le parti senza litigare....


La parte della stella cometa e' mia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   anche l'altro anno (in dol) me ne sono appropriata ... mo restano:

la Madonna
S. Giuseppe
il Bambinello
il bue e l'asinello
i 3 re magi
Benito
pecore e pecorelle


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> hai detto niente.. il fascino del presepe!
> il difficile sarà assegnare le parti senza litigare....


io sono paolo bonolis...due come noi dovrebbero stare al centro della scena....


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> La parte della stella cometa e' mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne restano ancora molti: pastori, pastorelle, mestieri vari...
ma benito chi è? mi sfugge


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ne restano ancora molti: pastori, pastorelle, mestieri vari...
> ma benito chi è? mi sfugge


quello che dorme sempre, o no?


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> quello che dorme sempre, o no?


poi ogni città ha i suoi personaggi caratteristici...
da noi per esempio non manca mai lo "spaventato del presepe" quello con le braccia aperte verso l'alto che sta davanti alla capanna...


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> poi ogni città ha i suoi personaggi caratteristici...
> da noi per esempio non manca mai lo "spaventato del presepe" *quello con le braccia aperte verso l'alto che sta davanti alla capanna...*


questa parte gliela diamo a Leone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi sembra indicato per il personaggio, ti pare?


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io sono paolo bonolis...due come noi dovrebbero stare al centro della scena....


Certo!
Allora a te la parte del Bambinello


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> questa parte gliela diamo a Leone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bene, però si copra il tatuaggio


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Certo!
> Allora a te la parte del Bambinello


io arrivo dopo...faccio baldassarre


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io arrivo dopo...faccio baldassarre


che per portare la mirra?
naaaaaaaaaa troppo tardi...
il bambinello sta al centro della scena più tempo.. e poi hai pure le fisique du role...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che per portare la mirra?
> naaaaaaaaaa troppo tardi...
> il bambinello sta al centro della scena più tempo.. e poi hai pure le fisique du role...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che per portare la mirra?
> naaaaaaaaaa troppo tardi...
> il bambinello sta al centro della scena più tempo.. e poi hai pure le fisique du role...


ok...mi fido.....ma mammina chi è?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok...mi fido.....ma mammina chi è?


Io non me la sento....
Al massimo potevo fare la fidanzata di Baldassarre!!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok...mi fido.....ma mammina chi è?


ecco trovare la mammina sarà un problema qui.. anche il bue se è per questo


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

Gasparre porta il calice d'oro
Melchiorre l'incenso
Baldassarre la mirra


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ecco trovare la mammina sarà un problema qui.. anche il bue se è per questo



E l'asinello?


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E l'asinello?


se non troviamo volontari, ce lo porta Persa


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se non troviamo volontari, ce lo porta Persa



si e' vero, pero'  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    pure per il bue mi sa che sara' dura trovare un volontario


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non me la sento....
> Al massimo potevo fare la fidanzata di Baldassarre!!!!


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

per la mammina scelgo io! voglio bruja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se non troviamo volontari, ce lo porta Persa


Quanto ad asinelli non ci sono problemi, anch'io posso portarne qualcuno!


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> si e' vero, pero'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benito a Perfect che non parla più..
beh...  per il bue abbiamo un vecchio amico del forum con un paio di corna sull'avatar.. è un gran toro ma son sicura che per l'occasione ci fa sto favore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  è NADAMAS


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Benito a Perfect che non parla più..
> beh...  per il bue abbiamo un vecchio amico del forum con un paio di corna sull'avatar.. è un gran toro ma son sicura che per l'occasione ci fa sto favore
> 
> 
> ...
















   te possino


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> per la mammina scelgo io! voglio bruja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


L'hai scelta bene la mammina eh?
Vediamo  se accetta...


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> L'hai scelta bene la mammina eh?
> Vediamo se accetta...


beh se devo puntare in alto......


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2007)

Vabbeh vabbeh...non litigate...l'asino lo faccio io...son sicuro mi riesca bene!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cari amici, ho presentato un progetto nella mia scuola per la realizzazione di uno spettacolo teatrale rivolto alle classi prime (scuola media inferiore).
> Pensavo di scegliere vari testi per poi farli leggere e "manipolare" dai ragazzi, al fine di preparare un canovaccio scenico.
> Mi consigliereste dei testi adatti a ragazzi di 11 anni che possano poi essere drammatizzati? Io pensavo a fiabe, favole, miti, ma che altro?
> Grazie a tutti per le idee e le proposte!!!!!


Quando le figlie eran più piccole noi genitori abbiamo interpretato una versione tipo musical di Cenerentola...con ovviamente ruoli invertiti (io facevo cenerentola!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   musiche prese dal film di animazione di disney con qualche aggiunta (tipo...ho un sassolino nella scarpa..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...


Non so se si può adattare ai ragazzi...ma all'epoca loro, a vedere noi, si son sganasciati dalle risate!! (dovevate vedere i due che interpretavano le sorellastre!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cari amici, ho presentato un progetto nella mia scuola per la realizzazione di uno spettacolo teatrale rivolto alle classi prime (scuola media inferiore).
> Pensavo di scegliere vari testi per poi farli leggere e "manipolare" dai ragazzi, al fine di preparare un canovaccio scenico.
> Mi consigliereste dei testi adatti a ragazzi di 11 anni che possano poi essere drammatizzati? Io pensavo a fiabe, favole, miti, ma che altro?
> Grazie a tutti per le idee e le proposte!!!!!


Lunga esperienza.
Il Piccolo Principe l'avevo visto realizzato da dei ragazzi ed è stata una versione stupenda.
Io ho messo in scena di tutto da testi totalmente prodotti dai bambini paetendo da un tema (la paura ...un movimento artistico ..con l'intervento di un animatore) o solo noi insegnanti L'Odissea, West side story, e altri testi e ne ho visti molti (nel paese della mia scuola si attua da più da ventanni una rassegna teatrale di alto livello e hanno vinto concorsi nazionali).
Memorabili sono state le messe in scena del Colombre, da Buzzati, e Totò Sapore (ora c'è il cartone che può aiutare)


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> beh se devo puntare in alto......


Ma che bel servizietto mi ha combinato..... così dovrei fare quella che da vergine, quindi senza la parte pre... ha fatto un figlio beccandosi la parte post!!.... va bene la carità cristiana ma qui si esagera!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (10 Novembre 2007)

Ho scritto quello che volevo scrivere qui in un altro thread... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... trasforma 'Sei personaggi in cerca d'autore' in musical... chissa che non prendano coscenza presto... ed eviteranno di perdersi dopo


----------



## @lex (11 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma che bel servizietto mi ha combinato..... così dovrei fare quella che da vergine, quindi senza la parte pre... ha fatto un figlio beccandosi la parte post!!.... va bene la carità cristiana ma qui si esagera!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saresti stata fiera di avere avuto un figliolo come me anche senza la parte ante/pre......almeno fino ai sei mesi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















bacio...piena di grazia....


----------



## MariLea (11 Novembre 2007)

Riassumendo:

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect

continuano i provini per l'assegnazione delle parti...
candidati avanti tutta!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Riassumendo:
> 
> Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna - Bruja
> ...


 
io facico la Maddalena...


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Riassumendo:
> 
> Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna - Bruja
> ...


Manca S. Giuseppe + i tre Re Magi ...  e pecore e pecorelle



dererumnatura ha detto:


> io facico la Maddalena...



Dere questo e' il Presepe non la via Crucis ...


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Manca S. Giuseppe + i tre Re Magi ... e pecore e pecorelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahh pensavo la vita di Gesù... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Allora faccio...... e che posso fare .......io come pecora non mi ci vedo....


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ahh pensavo la vita di Gesù...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Potresti fare la pastorella


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potresti fare la pastorella


Mhhhh...con quella tutina lì!??!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potresti fare la pastorella


Aggiudicato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Però forse è meglio se tolgo la tutina di Catwoman...che dici??


----------



## MariLea (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere questo e' il Presepe non la via Crucis ...




























vabè dere, ti conserviamo la parte per la recita di Pasqua, 
se intanto vuoi sceglierne una per Natale... qua stiamo


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...con quella tutina lì!??!


... non e' l'abito che fa il monaco


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Aggiudicato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVVVAIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...con quella tutina lì!??!


 
Posso tenerla sotto al vestitino da pastorella....oppure proprio la tolgo...deciderò che fare


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Novembre 2007)

Ed io cosa faccio????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Posso fare l'Angelo che sta sul tetto della capanna (che ogni volta non sai come farlo stare in piedi sopra il tetto a spioventi della capanna!!!???? Eh ma quest'anno non mi frega! Faccio la capanna col tetto piatto!!!)


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

*Aggiornamento*

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura



manca sempre S. Giuseppe, Pastorello, pecore e pecorelle ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ed io cosa faccio????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vada per l'Angelo


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

*Nel dubbio...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Posso tenerla sotto al vestitino da pastorella....oppure proprio la tolgo...deciderò che fare


Facendo l'asino (come da ruolo) tenderò le orecchie per sentire...cosa c'è sotto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   (e meglio le orecchie...che le mani eh! :condom


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy



manca sempre S. Giuseppe, i tre Re Magi, Pastorello, pecore e pecorelle ...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna - Bruja
> Bambinello - @lex
> Asinello - Feddy
> ...


Come san Giuseppe vedrei bene Fabry...altri gran santi in giro non ne vedo!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come san Giuseppe vedrei bene* Fabry.*..altri gran santi in giro non ne vedo!!


Attendo sua adesione


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

... a pensare che l'anno scorso il bambinello lo fece Sterminator  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che tempi e che risate


----------



## MariLea (11 Novembre 2007)

mailea la contadina, 
nel cortile della fattoria, sotto un braccio il cesto col mangime... che con l'altra mano sparge: pìo pìo pìo....


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea

















manca sempre S. Giuseppe, i tre Re Magi, Pastorello, pecore e pecorelle ...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mailea la contadina,
> nel cortile della fattoria, sotto un braccio il cesto col mangime... che con l'altra mano sparge: pìo pìo pìo....


E quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle...e quello che porta la brocca con l'acqua...e la tipa vicino al pozzo che tira su il secchio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ce n'è che ce n'è!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea





mancano sempre S. Giuseppe, i tre Re Magi, Pastorello, pecore e pecorelle ... quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle...e quello che porta la brocca con l'acqua...e la tipa vicino al pozzo che tira su il secchio...


PS so che in questo elenco c'e' ChenChen, ma non so a quale personaggio collocarlo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come san Giuseppe vedrei bene Fabry...altri gran santi in giro non ne vedo!!






















Fossi in te non scommetterei sulla mia reputazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me va bene.....anche se visto il mio avatar....avrei potuto fare la stella cometa.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> *Fossi in te non scommetterei sulla mia reputazione*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il crollo di un mito!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tu quoque, fabry, filii mihi!?!?!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Fossi in te non scommetterei sulla mia reputazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... gne' gne' gne'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   la stella cometa E' MIA e basta


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... gne' gne' gne'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, lascio la cometa a te vada per S.Giuseppe ,preparate il costume....la pelata c'è già


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il crollo di un mito!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea





mancano sempre: i tre Re Magi, Pastorello, pecore e pecorelle ... quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle...e quello che porta la brocca con l'acqua...e la tipa vicino al pozzo che tira su il secchio...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Novembre 2007)

*IO VOGLIO FARE LO SPIRITO SANTO​*


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

chi fa la pescivendola?

che sia pero' una professionista eh...

deve conoscere le misure, i vari tipi, le qualità nutrizionali..calorie vitamine..proteine..


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *IO VOGLIO FARE LO SPIRITO SANTO​*


 
tu sei caxxo di genio


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *IO VOGLIO FARE LO SPIRITO SANTO​*



APPROVATO


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea
LO SPIRITO SANTO - Lettrice





mancano sempre: i tre Re Magi, Pastorello, pecore e pecorelle ... quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle...e quello che porta la brocca con l'acqua...e la tipa vicino al pozzo che tira su il secchio... la pescivendola (con tutti i requisiti/qualita' descritti da Miciolidia) ...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

e se al posto della pescivendola cercassimo la lavandaia?


mi sa che è meglio...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e se al posto della pescivendola cercassimo la lavandaia?
> 
> 
> mi sa che è meglio...


Ti consiglio il torrente... chissa che non porti qualche cadavere


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e se al posto della pescivendola cercassimo la lavandaia?
> 
> 
> mi sa che è meglio...



... l'una non esclude l'altra, c'e' posto per tutti/e

per esempio gli Angeli sono 2 ... ci sono gli zampognari, i fabbri, etc etc

leggi un po qua:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personaggi_tipici_del_presepe

ps questa mi e' nuova: 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personaggi_tipici_del_presepe#Altri_personaggi

Caganer, statuina tipica catalana ... mi fa morire dal ridere


----------



## Old Addos (11 Novembre 2007)

*Perchè no*

Il mio secondogenito - in seconda media - ha rappresentato Il gobbo di Notre Dame ; 

credo che sia un testo adatto , poichè oltre al recitato , ci sono anche dei pezzi cantati.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

beh...infondo ilpresepe rappresenta la realtà..quindi tutto ci sta bene...

pure i cadaveri..


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...infondo ilpresepe rappresenta la realtà..quindi tutto ci sta bene...
> 
> pure i *cadaveri.*.


Macche' cadaveri ... sono vivi e vegeti ... porta pazienza, aspetta ...


----------



## Old Addos (11 Novembre 2007)

*Uomo di fatica*

Vabbè , la brocca la porto io , però dentro ci metto la grappa.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Macche' cadaveri ... sono vivi e vegeti ... porta pazienza, aspetta ...


una settima o due


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

*abbiamo dunque anche broccolatore di grappa*



Addos ha detto:


> Vabbè , la brocca la porto io , però dentro ci metto la grappa.


 


Mizzighi....produzione propria Addos?


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una settima o due


AHAHAHAHAH porta pazienza ... torna, ritonano quasi sempre tutti ... anche se sotto mentite spoglie


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*Ops*

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Feddy
Bue - Nadamas
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea
LO SPIRITO SANTO - Lettrice

Altrove parlavo dell'angelo ma vedo che è già assegnato!! Perfetto!

Adesso mancano i Re Magi

Vediamo che ne dite di Air per l'incenso (è volatile), Feddy per la Mirra (lui fra unguenti è massaggi è a nozze) e Insonne per l'oro (pare sia persona abbiente...!!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che ne dite???
Bruja

p.s. Il posto dell'asinello lo spostiamo ad altro utente!! Feddy è perfetto come Re della Mirra


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna - Bruja
> S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
> Bambinello - @lex
> ...


Della Mirra ...o della mira?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In ogni caso per me, fate vobis!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(ci sta pure un melchiorre che faccia l'asino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

posso fare quella che tira l'acqua dal pozzo? 
(e non si accorge che l'acqua è finita da un pezzo....)
Grazie!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Facendo l'asino (come da ruolo) tenderò le orecchie per sentire...cosa c'è sotto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensa ad ansimare bello...che c'ho freddo.....altrimenti lo dico a papy e se s'incazza papy.......


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Facendo l'asino (come da ruolo) tenderò le orecchie per sentire...cosa c'è sotto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
indubbiamente meglio


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna - Bruja
> S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
> Bambinello - @lex
> ...


La badessa ha intercesso per me !!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

*AGGIORNAMENTO*

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello -  Cercasi
Bue - Nadamas
Baldassarre - Feddy
Melchirre - Air ?              da confermare
Gaspare - Insonne  ?     da confermare
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea
LO SPIRITO SANTO - Lettrice
Quella che tira l'acqua dal pozzo - Grande
Quello con la brocca - Addos



Restano: 

quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle
la pescivendola (con tutti i requisiti/qualita' descritti da Miciolidia) a pag. 7


forza andiamo avanti ...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Visto che Tbt fa il fornaio...può fare quello col sacco di farina.... Che dite?


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Visto che Tbt fa il fornaio...può fare quello col sacco di farina.... Che dite?


bisognerebbe chiedere a lui se gli va


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> bisognerebbe chiedere a lui se gli va


Lo sento più tardi e glielo chiedo!


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo sento più tardi e glielo chiedo!


Brava, cosi aggiorno


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*Dunque*



Mari' ha detto:


> Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna - Bruja
> S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
> Bambinello - @lex
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Stella cometa - Marì
> ...


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*Mari'*

Io non ho fantasia..... ma giusto per fare due chiecchiere... ci sarebbe anche Erode!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (Basta dire che avrà oltre al ruolo anche la danza dei 7 veli e vedrai la coda..........!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *IO VOGLIO FARE LO SPIRITO SANTO​*


vediamo di stare a sinistra e di non allargarci...c'è posto per tutti....


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non ho fantasia..... ma giusto per fare due chiecchiere... ci sarebbe anche Erode!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eh eh eh Bruja ma ci vuole un culo ops fisico speciale per la danza dei sette veli  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Erode protrebbe essere Chen ... o l'Asinello per Natale, cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... eh eh eh Bruja ma ci vuole un culo ops fisico speciale per la danza dei sette veli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possiamo proporglielo, hai visto mai che si interessi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. non è che possiamo assegnare i ruoli in base al ..... beh insomma hai capito!!
Tanto sono 7 veli virtuali!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

ops non avevo letto post di marì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




erode viene dopo.. lassa perde..
lo zampognaro?


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Possiamo proporglielo, hai visto mai che si interessi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia, come anche i peccati capitali


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non ho fantasia..... ma giusto per fare due chiecchiere... ci sarebbe anche Erode!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TU QUOQUE MATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Direi che Erode deve farlo uno dei due playboy del forum, che mi è stato detto sono Fedi e JDM....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Stella cometa - Marì
> ...


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Direi che Erode deve farlo uno dei due playboy del forum, che mi è stato detto sono Fedi e JDM....


nel presepe non ci sta
che poi feddy è impegnato con la mira.. ops mirra!


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vabbè, io tiro la catena...
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no pimpa,
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

*bel collegament mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no pimpa,
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mizzighi...
> ...


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mizzighi...
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > miiiii!!!! ma non sapete niente di presepe però
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Cercasi
Bue - Nadamas
Baldassarre - Feddy
Melchirre - Air ? da confermare
Gaspare - Insonne ? da confermare
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea
LO SPIRITO SANTO - Lettrice
Quella che tira l'acqua dal pozzo - Grande
Quello con la brocca - Addos
La locandiera - Miciolidia



Qui c'e' l'elenco completo tanto per dare un'idea, basta scegliere:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personaggi_tipici_del_presepe


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ed io la' voglio stare
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

E LE PECORE?????????????????????????????????
Ce ne vogliono almeno un paio...
Che presepe è senza pecore e pastori....????


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la bona-lis do presepe
> ...


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Controllo, capiscia 'a me
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E LE PECORE?????????????????????????????????
> Ce ne vogliono almeno un paio...
> Che presepe è senza pecore e pastori....????


Giusy e' ancora presto, e c'e' posto per tutti ... quest'anno fareme un bellissimo e ricco Presepe


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Novembre 2007)

Tbt mi comunica che accetta di fare il portatore del sacco di farina...purchè ci siano accanto a lui due belle donne.... Chi sono le prescelte?


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

*NUOVO AGGIORNAMENTO*

Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna - Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ... con la pelata al naturale
Bambinello - @lex
Asinello - Cercasi
Bue - Nadamas
Baldassarre - Feddy
Melchirre - Air ? da confermare
Gaspare - Insonne ? da confermare
Spaventato - Leone73
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo - Giusy
Contadina pio' pio' pio' - Mailea
LO SPIRITO SANTO - Lettrice
Quella che tira l'acqua dal pozzo - Grande
Quello con la brocca - Addos
La locandiera - Miciolidia
Quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle - TBT



resta
la pescivendola (con tutti i requisiti/qualita' descritti da Miciolidia) a pag. 7


forza andiamo avanti ...




Qui c'e' l'elenco completo tanto per dare un'idea, basta scegliere:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personaggi_tipici_del_presepe


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

*AGGIORNAMENTO 13/11/2007*

*Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna -  Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ...* con la pelata al  naturale
*Bambinello - @lex
Bue - Nadamas
Baldassarre -  Feddy
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo -  Giusy
Contadina ** - Mailea  *pìo pìo pìo pìo pìo
* LO SPIRITO  SANTO - Lettrice
Quella che tira l'acqua dal pozzo -  Grande * (e  non si accorge che l'acqua è finita da un  pezzo....)
*Quello con la brocca - Addos *che al  posto dell'acqua ci ha messo la grappa
*La locandiera -  Miciolidia
Quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle -  TBT
Muratore - Leone
* 





Cercasi:
Melchiorre - Air ? da confermare
Gaspare - Insonne ? da confermare
Lo spaventato
Asinello 
Il fabbro
Le donne incaricate di lavare i panni presso il  ruscello
Gli allevatori intenti a mungere  bovini
I muratori
I pastori
I suonatori di zampogne
I suonatori di zufoli
Pecore
Pecorelle
Cammello (1)
Cammello (2)
Cammello (3)
la pescivendola (con tutti i  requisiti/qualita' descritti da Miciolidia) a pag. 7



forza andiamo avanti ...






Qui c'e' l'elenco completo tanto per dare un'idea, basta  scegliere:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personaggi_tipici_del_presepe


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Dovremo cominciare a preparare gli avatar natalizi...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Fatto Dere!


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fatto Dere!


 
Accipicchia che velocità!!!
Molto carino!!!
Non sai quanto vorrei trovare una Catwoman con la tutina natalizia!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Accipicchia che velocità!!!
> Molto carino!!!
> Non sai quanto vorrei trovare una Catwoman con la tutina natalizia!!


Vedo non e' facile ... ho trovato solo questa


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/144/320969950_74aa1416c7_m.jpg


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo non e' facile ... ho trovato solo questa
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/144/320969950_74aa1416c7_m.jpg


----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2007)

eccomi, fatto anche io!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Devo cercare qualche angelo più da...presepe! Anche se questo mi piace un sacco...


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Dovremo cominciare a preparare gli avatar natalizi...


a me pare che le due palle di natale tu le abbia tirate fuori......


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Devo cercare qualche angelo più da...presepe! Anche se questo mi piace un sacco...


tanto per cominciare io rivoglio la mia nike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Novembre 2007)

Eccomi mi sono adeguato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero vada bene a Bruja ed Alex.


----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Devo cercare qualche angelo più da...presepe! Anche se questo mi piace un sacco...


si.. questo è bellissimo ma non è quello del presepe


----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Eccomi mi sono adeguato.


cerca San Giuseppe da solo, ce ne sono in giro...
questa è foto di famiglia


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> cerca San Giuseppe da solo, ce ne saranno...



Non lo trovo....tento ancora


----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non lo trovo....tento ancora


----------



## Lettrice (13 Novembre 2007)

*CI SONO ANCHE IO

*


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *CI SONO ANCHE IO
> 
> *


SI SENTE


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Novembre 2007)

Trovata!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Trovata!!!


Bravo Fabrizio


----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Trovata!!!


bellissimo!


----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *CI SONO ANCHE IO*


ma che l'è?


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me pare che le due palle di natale tu le abbia tirate fuori......


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> si.. questo è bellissimo ma non è quello del presepe


Che ne dite di questo?


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che ne dite di questo?


 
che bello!!!!!!!!!!brava


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che bello!!!!!!!!!!brava


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che bello!!!!!!!!!!brava



Dere ma che fai con quel avatar  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tu sei la Pastorella


ti piace questa?

http://www.paroledautore.net/fiabe/images/pastorella.jpg


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere ma che fai con quel avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Marì...su un sito internet questa la spacciavano per pastorella..ora guardo la tua!


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Marì...su un sito internet questa la spacciavano per pastorella..ora guardo la tua!


 
bella Marì
anche se mi preparo alla battutaccia che qualche buontempone potrebbe fare....


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bella Marì
> anche se mi preparo alla battutaccia che *qualche buontempone potrebbe fare....*



Bella come immagine eh ... ai buontemponi, scizza e vai oltre  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... non te la prendere.


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella come immagine eh ... ai buontemponi, scizza e vai oltre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scizza????comunque..scizzo scizzo!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scizza????comunque..scizzo scizzo!!!




e fai bene ... prendi bene la mira, non sbagliare


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e fai bene ... prendi bene la mira, non sbagliare


 
no no per carità..prima di scizzare San Giuseppe per errore!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no no per carità..prima di scizzare San Giuseppe per errore!!



smettila ... sto male


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> smettila ... sto male


 
o marò..nemmeno mi ricordo chi interpreta il San Giuseppe..sarà mica il Fabri??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se sì...chiedo venia..


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> o marò..nemmeno mi ricordo chi interpreta il San Giuseppe..sarà mica il Fabri???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si e' proprio Fabrizio ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *CI SONO ANCHE IO*


Non ho capito in che ruolo...vuoi partecipare..
Ma anch'io non so chi interpretare ...forse la palma


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che ne dite di questo?


Perfect angelo Giusy!


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Persaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
e tu che aspetti?
datti na mossa!


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cari amici, ho presentato un progetto nella mia scuola per la realizzazione di uno spettacolo teatrale rivolto alle classi prime (scuola media inferiore).
> Pensavo di scegliere vari testi per poi farli leggere e "manipolare" dai ragazzi, al fine di preparare un canovaccio scenico.
> Mi consigliereste dei testi adatti a ragazzi di 11 anni che possano poi essere drammatizzati? Io pensavo a fiabe, favole, miti, ma che altro?
> Grazie a tutti per le idee e le proposte!!!!!


 
Shakespeare. Davvero.


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Persaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
ma che fai la palma?
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Persaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e tu che aspetti?
> datti na mossa!


Eccomi!
Sto bene? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Però "...odio le palme. Vorrei che piovesse" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Concorso: da che film è tratta la battuta? Per chi legge e ha memoria è facilissimo...sempre dello stesso film parlo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Persaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> ma che fai la palma?
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Ma nel presepe la palma ci vuole ...e poi le altre parti erano gia assegnate ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









L'avevo gia detto ...chiaramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...a Letty


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma nel presepe la palma ci vuole ...e poi le altre parti erano gia assegnate ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti si addice la palma 
aspè che ti trovo qualcosa.. ce n'è tante...
però una donna!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Stella cometa - Marì
> Madonna -  Bruja
> S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ...* con la pelata al  naturale
> *Bambinello - @lex
> ...



Lo riporto su con l'elenco di tutti i personaggi che mancano


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Novembre 2007)

*Dererum-Marì*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> o marò..nemmeno mi ricordo chi interpreta il San Giuseppe..sarà mica il Fabri???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hei voi due, non cominciamo eh.....non prendetevela con i santi.....


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Hei voi due, non cominciamo eh.....non prendetevela con i santi.....


non sia mai!!!


Ciao Fabri tutto bene?

dobbiamo anche pensare al cenone di Natale...Marì!!!!!Cominciamo a raccogliere spunti per il menù??


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non sia mai!!!
> 
> 
> Ciao Fabri tutto bene?
> ...



Tutto ok Dere.

A Roma per il cenone il capitone è d'obbligo.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno ragazzi io sono qua, che si fa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Fabri' anche a Napoli e' d'obbligo il capitone, tutto il cenone e' a base di pesce il 24 sera ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi io sono qua, che si fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia suocera fa una variante se non piace il pesce, una cena a base di verdure fritte dorate carciofi,zucchine,melanzane e via dicendo, buonissima... ma ci vuole il fegato corazzato.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma che l'è?


*
Iconografia massonica... lo spirito santo rappresentato come nodo nelle colonne... che cazzo di femmina che sono*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mia suocera fa una variante se non piace il pesce, una cena a base di verdure fritte dorate carciofi,zucchine,melanzane e via dicendo, buonissima... ma ci vuole il fegato corazzato.


Buono! L'ho mangiato domenica: denominata guaccio o guoppo o qualcosa di simile...credo significhi cartoccio...
Ma spero si mangi solo quello!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

*P/R*

*SONO LO SPIRITO SANTO*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Iconografia massonica... lo spirito santo rappresentato come nodo nelle colonne... che cazzo di femmina che sono*


*DA TE C'E' SEMPRE DA IMPARARE!*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Io non so chi sono: credo una popolana


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi io sono qua, che si fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bene!!ottima idea il pesce..il capitone...mmm......va bè..lo facciamo ma io non lo mangio...


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non so chi sono: credo una popolana


sei la fattòra

P.S.   la vogliamo smettere di sprecare spazio


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buono! L'ho mangiato domenica: denominata guaccio o guoppo o qualcosa di simile...credo significhi cartoccio...
> Ma spero si mangi solo quello!


No quello è il piatto forte....poi segue, che so magari un'insalata russa ed altre delicatezze del genere...l'ho detto ci vuole il fegato con la corazza del Lancy.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Novembre 2007)

*Santoooo!?!??*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *SONO LO SPIRITO SANTO*


 
Certe affermazioni andrebbero quanto meno verificate...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certe affermazioni andrebbero quanto meno verificate...


... e tu quand'e' che ti cambi di abito ed indossi quello di Baldassarre eh?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu quand'e' che ti cambi di abito ed indossi quello di Baldassarre eh?


Ma non era Melchiorre??? Quello della bir.... ehmmm mirra!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Brujaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Vacci piano con la birra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che da alla testa


Melchiorre l'incenso
Gaspare l'oro
Baldassarre la mirra


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

uffa!!!!!
non trovo una donna cha attinga l'acqua che vada bene!!!!
Sono tutte immagini brutte e ce ne sono poche! 
mi aiutate a cercare?


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uffa!!!!!
> non trovo una donna cha attinga l'acqua che vada bene!!!!
> Sono tutte immagini brutte e ce ne sono poche!
> mi aiutate a cercare?


prova qua

http://ilportico.it/artisticopresepe/gallery.php


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> prova qua
> 
> http://ilportico.it/artisticopresepe/gallery.php


ok, inserita, ma non mi piace! innanzitutto non è una statuetta, ma una da presepe vivente, poi è alla fonte e non al pozzo... cercherò e aggiornerò....
Grazie


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ok, inserita, ma non mi piace! innanzitutto non è una statuetta, ma una da presepe vivente, poi è alla fonte e non al pozzo... cercherò e aggiornerò....
> Grazie


Sai, anche a me e' piaciuta la stessa che poi hai scelto ... cerca, cerca sono sicura che ne troverai qualcuna che non sia una semplice foto.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uffa!!!!!
> non trovo una donna cha attinga l'acqua che vada bene!!!!
> Sono tutte immagini brutte e ce ne sono poche!
> mi aiutate a cercare?


Questa va bene?


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

Questa è un quadro
http://www.womeninthebible.net/THE_...and_the_woman_at_the_Well_Juan_de_Flandes.jpg


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Questa è un quadro
> http://www.womeninthebible.net/THE_...and_the_woman_at_the_Well_Juan_de_Flandes.jpg



ma Cristo e' adulto qua, ci vuole una immagine che faccia parte della nativita'


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

Non mi piace :
http://temaa1p315.homestead.com/Woman_At_Well.jpg


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

http://www.daily-word-of-life.com/DailyWord/Jesus_Woman_at_well2.jpg


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

Statua:
http://picturesofjesus4you.com/statues/statue_woman_at_the_well.jpg


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma Cristo e' adulto qua, ci vuole una immagine che faccia parte della nativita'


Basta ritagliare


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

http://z.about.com/d/collectibles/1/0/C/9/1/LNDKspodeball.jpg


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

http://www.dariosstatuary.com/images/fountains/0509.jpg


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

grazie! Per ora ho scelto questa. Ora vedo....


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

*AGGIORNAMENTO*

*Stella cometa - Marì
Madonna -  Bruja
S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ...* con la pelata al  naturale
*Bambinello - @lex
Bue - Nadamas
Baldassarre -  Feddy
Benito - Perfect
Pastorella - Dererumnatura
L'Angelo -  Giusy
Contadina **- Mailea  *pìo pìo pìo pìo  pìo
*LO SPIRITO  SANTO - Lettrice
Quella che tira l'acqua dal pozzo - Grande *(e non si  accorge che l'acqua è finita da un  pezzo....)
*Quello con la brocca - Addos  *(che al posto dell'acqua ci ha messo la grappa)
*La locandiera -  Miciolidia
Quello col sacco di farina sulle spalle - TBT
Muratore -  Leone*
*La fattora - Persa




*Cercasi:
Melchiorre - Air ? da  confermare
Gaspare - Insonne ? da confermare
Lo spaventato
Asinello 
Il fabbro
Le donne incaricate di  lavare i panni presso il ruscello
Gli allevatori intenti a  mungere bovini
I  muratori
I pastori
I suonatori di  zampogne
I suonatori di  zufoli
Pecore
Pecorelle
Cammello  (1)
Cammello (2)
Cammello  (3)
la pescivendola (con tutti i requisiti/qualita' descritti  da Miciolidia) a pag. 7



forza andiamo avanti ...



Qui c'e' l'elenco completo tanto per dare un'idea,  basta scegliere:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personaggi_tipici_del_presepe


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa è la fattora 
nella vecchia fattoria ia ia o!
altrimenti la palma che lei preferisce


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Persa è la fattora
> nella vecchia fattoria ia ia o!
> altrimenti* la palma* che lei preferisce


Facciamo decidere a lei ... se fa la palma l'ho informata sugli inconvenienti con tutti gli Anima-li in giro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Facciamo decidere a lei ... se fa la palma l'ho informata sugli inconvenienti con tutti gli Anima-li in giro


Sì sì la fattora ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì sì la fattora ...



OK.


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> http://z.about.com/d/collectibles/1/0/C/9/1/LNDKspodeball.jpg


Rita, vedi che le papere del presepe non si vestono da babbo natale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




su su... cerca una paperella come si deve


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Rita, vedi che le papere del presepe non si vestono da babbo natale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora faccio la percora, rigorosamente nera, visto che manca il ruolo.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

vorrei solo dire ai Magi, visto che l'oro mi sbatte, l'incenso non lo sento perchè poco dotato olfattivamente e delle  resine appicicaticcie non mi frega una mazza...potete portarmi un HD nuovo fiammante da 500 GB, un nuovo schermo sempre per il PC e una vagonata di pazienza e diplomazia visto che mammà non me l'ha trasmessa?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> vorrei solo dire ai Magi, visto che l'oro mi sbatte, l'incenso non lo sento perchè poco dotato olfattivamente e delle resine appicicaticcie non mi frega una mazza...potete portarmi un HD nuovo fiammante da 500 GB, un nuovo schermo sempre per il PC e una vagonata di pazienza e diplomazia visto che mammà non me l'ha trasmessa?


Sei almeno contento dello splendido angelo che illumina la tua capanna con la sua bellezza?


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei almeno contento dello splendido angelo che illumina la tua capanna con la sua bellezza?


E-S-T-A-S-I-A-T-O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> E-S-T-A-S-I-A-T-O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oddio... STO ESULTANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio... STO ESULTANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no, che non vorrei averti sulla coscienza...stai ferma!


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Omadonna*

Ma tu guarda come sono combinata in questa capanna...... Chissà se si possono dare le dimissioni da Madonna???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, che non vorrei averti sulla coscienza...stai ferma!
















Esulto col pensiero!!!!
Alex, IO TI ADORO!!!! Come i Re Magi!


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda come sono combinata in questa capanna...... Chissà se si possono dare le dimissioni da Madonna???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu uscirai da questa capanna solo se dis-messa, sappilo!


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Esulto col pensiero!!!!
> Alex, IO TI ADORO!!!! Come i Re Magi!
























tu che mi porti? un cellulare nuovo?


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*OK*



@lex ha detto:


> Tu uscirai da questa capanna solo se dis-messa, sappilo!


Voglio il preavviso, le ferie non godute e l'indennità nocività..... dopo un po' posso portare gravi conseguenze... spifferi, umidità, la notte stellata è rigida, e tutto quel via vai di gente che non si fa i fatti propri e viene a curiosare.... ecchecavolo, un po' di privacy, il 6 poi arrivano quei pellegrini cammellati!... sempore con quella cavola di aureola in testa che pesa... altro che dismessa... puoi dire distrutta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja

p.s  ma c'è un sindacato delle Madonne???


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda come sono combinata in questa capanna...... Chissà se si possono dare *le dimissioni *da Madonna???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non ti e' possibile ... sei portata alla sofferenza, se no che madonna sei ah?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda come sono combinata in questa capanna...... Chissà se si possono dare le dimissioni da Madonna???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunque....sono padre putativo....la Madonna vuol dare le dimissioni....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Dunque....sono padre putativo....la Madonna vuol dare le dimissioni....


Per la serie...meglio a te!!!!!
Non sarà facile crescere un pò pò di Figlio con cotanto Padre.... Dura la vita da Santi eh????


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Voglio il preavviso, le ferie non godute e l'indennità nocività..... dopo un po' posso portare gravi conseguenze... spifferi, umidità, la notte stellata è rigida, e tutto quel via vai di gente che non si fa i fatti propri e viene a curiosare.... ecchecavolo, un po' di privacy, il 6 poi arrivano quei pellegrini cammellati!... sempore con quella cavola di aureola in testa che pesa... altro che dismessa... puoi dire distrutta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aho! e perchè lo dici a me? mica ti ho ingaggiato io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















parlane col cummenda.........


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per la serie...meglio a te!!!!!
> Non sarà facile crescere un pò pò di Figlio con cotanto Padre.... Dura la vita da Santi eh????



Povero me... preferivo fare la pecora....


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Dunque....sono padre putativo....la Madonna vuol dare le dimissioni....


smettila di piamngere e comincia a prenotare la vacanza a Sharm-el-sheik tu, che fra un pò mi vogliono eliminare!!!
il villaggio almeno 5 stelle e con il Baby-club per favore!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> smettila di piamngere e comincia a prenotare la vacanza a Sharm-el-sheik tu, che fra un pò mi vogliono eliminare!!!
> il villaggio almeno 5 stelle e con il Baby-club per favore!



Calma calma, prima impara a fare il falegname.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> smettila di piamngere e comincia a prenotare la vacanza a Sharm-el-sheik tu, che fra un pò mi vogliono eliminare!!!
> il villaggio almeno 5 stelle e con il Baby-club per favore!


 
A te basta e avanza il kinderheim con una animatrice kapò!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A te basta e avanza il kinderheim con una animatrice kapò!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro che sacra famiglia!!!!!!!!!!!qua siamo alla fiera delle banalità:"parenti serpenti" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!una mi vuole mettere in un collegio a stoccarda e l'altro pensa al lavoro minorile............fà qualcosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
voglio briatore e la gregoraci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

*MEMENTO*

*
"voi che ne sapete degli affari del padre mio?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *MEMENTO*
> 
> *
> "voi che ne sapete degli affari del padre mio?"
> ...


Sacrilego!!!!


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sacrilego!!!!


non è proprio esatta la citazione? sono andato a memoria......
puntigliosa!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> altro che sacra famiglia!!!!!!!!!!!qua siamo alla fiera delle banalità:"parenti serpenti"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti piacerebbe eh....


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Povero me... preferivo fare la pecora....


eh, no, il posto è già preso...


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh....


Ah giusè......non ti sembro un tipo da Billionaire?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Ah giusè......non ti sembro un tipo da Billionaire?


Posso essere la tua Gregoracci?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E dai e dai....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> eh, no, il posto è già preso...


Lo so lo so.....ormai mi tocca...fare il santo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Ah giusè......non ti sembro un tipo da Billionaire?



Niente da fa.....fino al 6 Gennaio....


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso essere la tua Gregoracci?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s'accomodasse...ma non si apetti lo yacht................


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Niente da fa.....fino al 6 Gennaio....


il billionaire apre ad agosto, posso aspettare.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora faccio la percora, rigorosamente nera, visto che manca il ruolo.








 il tuo primo avatar!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> il tuo primo avatar!


apperò, che memoria!!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2007)

*Mah!!!!*

Questa capanna sta somigliando sempre più a un G8 o ad uno sciopero dei metalmeccanici!!!  Poi se qualcuno va a fare la spia a Erode non non dite che non vi avevo avvertito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa capanna sta somigliando sempre più a un G8 o ad uno sciopero dei metalmeccanici!!! Poi se qualcuno va a fare la spia a Erode non non dite che non vi avevo avvertito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
allora esco immediatamente dalla capanna......

sentite..nesusno ha pensato al dolce per il 24 sera.....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> allora esco immediatamente dalla capanna......
> 
> sentite..nesusno ha pensato al dolce per il 24 sera.....


Noi angeli non scioperiamo... L'ultima volta che l'abbiamo fatto è successo un casino... (vd. Lucifero).


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ...* con la pelata al  naturale
> *Bambinello - @lex
> Bue - Nadamas
> ...


Mi ritiro.

Trovatevi qualcun'altra al posto mio, per me il presepe finisce qua.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Marì perchè?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> S. Giuseppe - Fabrizio ...* con la pelata al  naturale
> *Bambinello - @lex
> Bue - Nadamas
> ...


Mi ritiro.

Trovatevi qualcun'altra al posto mio, per me il presepe finisce qua.



PS in DOL si era piu' seri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi ritiro.
> 
> Trovatevi qualcun'altra al posto mio, per me il presepe finisce qua.
> 
> ...


Seri nel fare un presepe virtuale per ridere?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seri nel fare un presepe virtuale per ridere?


Il giocare e' la cosa piu' seria che c'e'.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il giocare e' la cosa piu' seria che c'e'.


Dai Marì, senza di te non c'è priscio a fare il presepe!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai Marì, senza di te non c'è priscio a fare il presepe!!!!


Mi dispiace Giusy, mi son rotta i coglion's.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Marì, o mi sono persa un pezzo o tu stai esagerando! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunqeu, libertà di opinione e pensiero.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

*SEMBRA UNA VITA FA*

QUANTE COSE SONO CAMBIATE  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















   pensare che era solo l'anno scorso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *QUANTE COSE SONO CAMBIATE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah...neanche più di tanto a osservare bene...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mah...neanche più di tanto a osservare bene...


Trovi?

Questioni d'opinioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Trovi?
> 
> Questioni d'opinioni.


Ovvio..


----------

